# Quillbert



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

I am a proud new hedgie mom who is already hooked on these little guys. Here are some photos of my adorable Quillbert. He is 8-9 weeks old and a standard algerian chocolate. He seems to have a sweet temperament as he doesn't mind being handled once I've got him in my hand. We're still working on bonding, but for the most part I think he's going to be a cuddle bug as he loves to sleep in his hedgie bag on my lap.









Quillbert on his first day at his new home.









Gigi checking out the new addition to the family.









Look at that adorable pawsitude!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a little angel!!!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is adorable!
Cute name too.
And congratulations on the new baby boy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Quillbert is so cute! I want to squeeze his little baby belly. :lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Soo cute & tiny! Lovely. xx


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Awwwww  
He looks like such a sweetie. He's so cute!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww! he is so adorable!!!


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

He's so tiny! I wish I would have known Dexter at that age. His name is also very cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Love the name it fits and he is a cutie


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats  

He looks exactly my two hedgies Puff & Chloe and your cat looks exactly like my cat Magic too! :lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

He's so cute! 

And your cat has the same look on his/her face that my mom did when I brought Ender home "what did you bring home this time?"


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol, thanks everyone. I'm quite proud of my adorable little baby, even though he still huffs and puffs at me when I take him out of his cage. I spent a lot of time coming up with his name. I was excited when the breeder told me that she had never heard it before. And yes, Gigi is quite put out that she's not the newest pet anymore after 4 years.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Quillbert is adorable and such a cute name.


----------

